# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  قصائد للشيخ زكي البحراني

## ali habeeb

القصيدة الاولي : اذرف الدمع بيوم الأربعين 1413هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/?cjhzwggim9t
القصيدة الثانية : أنشودة السماء 1428هـ (أستوديو)
http://www.mediafire.com/?xym4o9ytiuu
القصيدة الثالثة : صوت السماء يعتلي قد رحل اليوم علي
http://www.mediafire.com/?yxom0wzjeuy

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
القصيدة 1
أيها الدم الذي كبر
http://www.mediafire.com/?xxjttjtwuhy

في ليلة ظلماء

http://www.mediafire.com/?jv0rwncyz7u

جرحك
http://www.mediafire.com/?2m4dt2zm5on


أتت كربلاء
http://www.mediafire.com/?mw2cxcygnny

حجة الله شلون أعوفه

http://www.mediafire.com/?dxgdmijix2v

----------


## ali habeeb

قصيدة بمناسبة وفاة الرسول الأكرم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بعنوان /// حزن يومك
http://www.mediafire.com/?2vndgbimlra
قصيدة بمناسبة وفاة الزهراء عليها أفضل الصلاة و السلام // قصة الحق
http://www.mediafire.com/?ntenkxi2esn

صرخ السبط الشهيد
http://www.mediafire.com/?9wd4jylsdcy

في كل أرض المسلمين
http://www.mediafire.com/?jdal9vs0ltw

يا صاحب الفضيلة
http://www.mediafire.com/?5yxglvdirm3

يا بني أمية
http://www.mediafire.com/?nbb39gxlfx3

يا أبا محمد
http://www.mediafire.com/?x2z4dhctx9x

يا موالي كن منادي واعلياه
http://www.mediafire.com/?xjnb9x4yomj

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الليل والظلام 2
http://www.mediafire.com/?ktcpkvuogws
الليل والظلام 1
http://www.mediafire.com/?dzyxxcm1tpc
سيدي لو أن لقلب
http://www.mediafire.com/?2pobmn7fgy7
واقاسماه واقاسماه
http://www.mediafire.com/?ksmc49chidj
متى إلى ضريحك الوصول
http://www.mediafire.com/?mqdm2xuif2m

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الوديعة ما رعوها ( وفاة الرسول (ص) 1415هـ

http://www.mediafire.com/?szk3ymw12cj

حايرة حزينة (الاربعين 1418هـ)

http://www.mediafire.com/?4dxvxyywydx

آنه زينب (الأربعين 1414هـ )
http://www.mediafire.com/?cx0znex1zko

إن لبسنا  (وفاة الرسول (ص) 1414هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/?riitydxk2zd

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا غريب يا شهيد كربلاء 1409هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/?ds6m2fsfdn0

وصايا أمير المؤمنين (ع) 1409هـ

http://www.mediafire.com/?vea3jmyfm02

جئت أزور سيدي ومولاي 1414هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/?d2tgsgz2hio

روح الشريعة روح بلغ سلامي
http://www.mediafire.com/?5sibymppmsi

يأتي النداء يوم القيامة 1413هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/?gcsm212gtxb

وفاة الإمام الكاظم (ع) 1412هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/?4mnlgcwixqx

جوع وألم (وفاة أمير المؤمنين ع 1409هـ )

http://www.mediafire.com/?mrdyaxglxsn

أيها الثائر يا رمز الجهاد 1413هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/?xdloindtktz

سلام حيدر لجرحك الأكبر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmigsmmntqx

من كربلاء صرخة حمراء
http://www.mediafire.com/?4dm1n29zic4

يا ضياء الشمس غيبي
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmnz1bwgwy9

حيدر علي هذه المصيبة الكاسرة

http://www.mediafire.com/?k00baaldm91

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إصدار ( دمعة حزن ) ليلة 13 محرم 1429هـ
القصيدة 1 : واحسيناه واحسيناه
http://www.mediafire.com/?0gmw0yxmvmy
القصيدة 2 : يا بوسكنة
http://up5.m5zn.com/pula3dbcnwj4/___...______.mp3.htm
القصيدة 3 : طلعت من الخيمة الحزينة
http://up5.m5zn.com/jhoveehhoske/___...______.mp3.htm
القصيدة 4 : يا كربلاء يا كربلاء
http://up5.m5zn.com/9lvmt91cjzqe/___...______.mp3.htm
القصيدة 5 : هالله هالله باليتامى يا زينب 
http://up5.m5zn.com/1ll0rvqf10e2/___...______.mp3.htm

----------


## ali habeeb

يا أبو الحسنين 
http://www.jannatalhusain.org/2008//...8434482b49.mp3

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ليلة العاشر 1428هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/?ljmiv2ywb0d
قصد الفضل
http://www.mediafire.com/?axb7se2izvm

ارح لي فؤادي
http://www.mediafire.com/?bxdv0m0bv2z

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بثورة قدسية حيدرية
http://www.mediafire.com/?dmcdtovnxgt

----------


## ali habeeb

وفاة الزهراء (ع) 1429هـ
بالعوامية
http://www.4shared.com/file/52397152...00/___-_4.html

----------


## ali habeeb

يا أخ للرسول (وفاة أمير المؤمنين 1428هـ // صفوى)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jzudw58atnt

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الشريط اسمه // الملحمة الحسينية 
بصوت الشيخ زكي البحراني
المقطع الأول
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bqdspvg4wjy
المقطع الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t9rx6apv5ko
المقطع الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?hpukwog5qhz
المقطع الرابع
http://www.mediafire.com/?jo3gt3kyxoc

----------


## ورده محمديه

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
يعطيك العافيهـ
وفي ميزان حسناتك
وبنتظار القادم
تحياتي الحارهـ

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
صبت علي مصائب  عام 1412هـ
بصوت الشيخ زكي البحراني
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?bstlatvdlc0

----------


## ali habeeb

تهدمت والله أركان الفلاح // وفاة أمير المؤمنين (ع) عام 1412هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cmumvauqm31

----------


## ali habeeb

قصيدة : يا مصابًا جليًا // محرم 1412هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?1ny4qzmpn7t

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بصوت الشيخ زكي البحراني
رجال الله لا تحزنوا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dmfsqyv1mai

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا حسين ياشمس الهداية // محرم 1412هـ
بصوت الشيخ زكي البحراني
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vksribndvv

----------


## ali habeeb

حبيبي يا رسول الله // صفر 1414هـhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?n5z5op8yj8hعلي ثورة كبرى // محرم 1414هـhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?w4ofef06a5aخيم الأحزان // محرم 1414هـhttp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wzo1cxdbtve

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بصوت الشيخ زكي البحراني

مكتوبة بالدم الأحمر // وفاة أمير المؤمنين 1415هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ygx3dwsl3un

نبكيك بالدموع // وفاة أمير المؤمنين 1415هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4saczpl5mw1

نحن مازلنا على دربك حيدر // وفاة أمير المؤمنين 1415هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?6iddgcb7wuc

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بصوت الشيخ زكي البحراني // شريط ضائعة الحقوق // وفاة فاطمة الزهراء (ع) 1420هـ

ضائعة الحقوق
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ioiny1d3dme
 زهراء أنشودة الأحرار
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wyunanmatfy

سيدي
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jnjnwmotjdn

مولانا
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zmnaaoqjgtq

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بصوت الشيخ زكي البحراني

الوداع يا حسين // عاشر 1413هـ

http://www.mediafire.com/?it2nqwmzygz

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنت يا فجر إلى ألف مليون جريح // الأربعين 1413هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/?ojwvwtyyxxg

عبرات السنين
http://www.mediafire.com/?zthyimzm1hi

رأيت موج بحرنا
http://www.mediafire.com/?5wzimwnzdoj

على نهجك يا بو فاضل

http://www.mediafire.com/?0c2m2tmzkm2

صرخات علوية
http://www.mediafire.com/?ozymcdmyy1m

صرخاتي
http://www.mediafire.com/?m3omymiazym

على أرضنا
http://www.mediafire.com/?oynlwzjdmdm

كلنا عزم
http://www.mediafire.com/?myo5fnilken

من بين جراح كربلاء
http://www.mediafire.com/?q1wmz0zmz5d

من كربلاء
http://www.mediafire.com/?myyhz4ymumq

يا حبيب النبي
http://www.mediafire.com/?2mtz4gyz0nn

----------


## شموع حور

_مجهود مبارك عليه_ 
_ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه_ 
_وعساك ع القوه_ 
_تحيتي لك_ 
_شموع حور_

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بصوت الشيخ زكي البحراني
إن كان دين محمد لم يستقم إلا بقتلي 

1
http://www.mediafire.com/?oy2mykczy4y

2
http://www.mediafire.com/?ji50zw0yzky

3
http://www.mediafire.com/?znmltyvqmgz

4
http://www.mediafire.com/?5zz51zrgy2z

5
http://www.mediafire.com/?mgg2ynaqz2y

6
http://www.mediafire.com/?w4njy4yoolk

7
http://www.mediafire.com/?iownyniymmy

8
http://www.mediafire.com/?ztyyktm4jon

9
http://www.mediafire.com/?n12idyyczzz

----------


## ali habeeb

يا ثائرة يا زينب
http://www.mediafire.com/?mkzytyddmz4

رسالة مضمونها
http://www.mediafire.com/?uqjg2tkqzni

سجاد قضى
http://www.mediafire.com/?dww2iozmjnh

زينب زينب
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ajtdoeeaju

دمعنا ازداد سيول
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ajtdoeeaju

----------


## ali habeeb

خضب الشيب يا حبيب
http://www.mediafire.com/?myt5gryyxyy

حزينة زينب
http://www.mediafire.com/?nmnftz5zdut

العزاء سرمدي
http://www.mediafire.com/?jmnyzkljonm

الدموع الساكبة
http://www.mediafire.com/?i5uzzkgz4tg

أذن المؤذن
http://www.mediafire.com/?zmnnknz5mm4

----------


## ابوفاضل الفضلي

يعطيك العافيه وما قصرت وبميزان حسناتك

----------


## ali habeeb

باي ذنب تقتل
http://www.mediafire.com/?zzkmkmyuyth

صرخة الأكبر
http://www.mediafire.com/?rhthq5ymyze

آنه المجروحة
http://www.mediafire.com/?eugyyynjzmz

بعد طول 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ljmanm3zclz

كل شيء يهون إلا أنت
http://www.mediafire.com/?jyiztgxnogz

الليالي
http://www.mediafire.com/?zgmwgtndzmy

دهر مضى
http://www.mediafire.com/?mam5tunqy2o

صرخ السبط الشهيد
http://www.mediafire.com/?mc1zyfmjteh

----------


## ali habeeb

يا أنيس النفوس
http://www.mediafire.com/?mc1zyfmjteh

يا إمام
http://www.mediafire.com/?ngyyodyowzn

يا تراب المدينة
http://www.mediafire.com/?gnwyjtzt2fi

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شريط // بوابة الخلود 1413هـ
اذرف الدمع بيوم الأربعين
http://www.mediafire.com/?22wogn12xz2

حكايات الوجود
http://www.mediafire.com/?zkcnmdn0txy

يا بوابة الخلود
http://www.mediafire.com/?ynridkmioto

زيارة الإمام الحسين (ع)
http://www.mediafire.com/?wzlgkizez4w

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عاشر يوم ألم // محرم 1414هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/?zhmzg5njby2

قولوا لهم مافعلته زينب // الأربعين 1414
http://www.mediafire.com/?ygzm2tzmzzm

يا كربلاء يا كربلاء // صفر 1413هـ
http://www.mediafire.com/?yozzznginmw

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شريط // آلام السيدة زينب
آني زينب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/64649812...2_Track_2.html
مصايب نوايب
http://www.4shared.com/file/64649811...3_Track_3.html
تسلم اجفوفك
http://www.4shared.com/file/64649809...4_Track_4.html
ليلة وداع
http://www.4shared.com/file/64649815...6_Track_6.html
اتمنى تعود
http://www.4shared.com/file/64649817...5_Track_5.html

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جروح الشهيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/64728638/e0d04395/__online.html

الشمس قد غابت
http://www.4shared.com/file/64728644/a6279979/___online.html

السلام على الجسم السليب
http://www.4shared.com/file/64728645/d120a9ef/___.html

من جراحي ودمي
http://www.4shared.com/file/64728649/d896e5c4/___online.html

لبيك لبيك بالروح نفديك
http://www.4shared.com/file/64728654/bf3ca838/___.html

قتلوه ظلمًا وسقوه سمًا
http://www.4shared.com/file/64728655/c83b98ae/___.html

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام على غريب كربلاء // 13 محرم 1428هـ

http://www.4shared.com/file/65637399/63dbb895/___.html?dirPwdVerified=f54995c0


بدموع ساكبة // وفاة الرسول (ص)

http://www.4shared.com/file/65640886/c9dd9f0d/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كربلاء يا كربلاء // سابع 1429
http://www.4shared.com/file/65641939...ified=f54995c0

قسم بيومك يا عباس // سابع 1429هـ


http://www.4shared.com/file/65629733...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

سيف علي
http://www.4shared.com/file/65729744...ified=f54995c0

واحسيناه
http://www.4shared.com/file/65662709...ified=f54995c0

كربلاء عبرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/65645259...5/_online.html

----------


## ali habeeb

قبور البقيع
http://www.4shared.com/file/65984598...ified=f54995c0
هيهات
http://www.4shared.com/file/65985630...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

تهدمت والله أركان الهدى
http://www.4shared.com/file/66121150...ified=f54995c0
زينب تنادي
http://www.4shared.com/file/66121149...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

صبغت سماؤنا // محرم 1414هـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/66317892...ified=f54995c0
صرخة الحب الولائية // وفاة أمير المؤمنين (ع)
http://www.4shared.com/file/66121147...ified=f54995c0
على ضفاف 
http://www.4shared.com/file/66315188...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

زينب يا صرخة الحق - قناة أهل البيت
http://www.4shared.com/file/66132179...ified=f54995c0
قد أبينا الخضوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/66130039...ified=f54995c0
وين أكفاني
http://www.4shared.com/file/66320585...ified=f54995c0
يا قبلة الحسين - قناة أهل البيت
http://www.4shared.com/file/66131187...ified=f54995c0
بعد طول سبي - قناة أهل البيت
http://www.4shared.com/file/66130491...ified=f54995c0

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يعطيك ألف عآفيــــهـ خيوو عَ المجهوود المميز* 

*في ميزان أعمآلك ورحم الله وآلديك* 

*لاعدمنآ الجديد*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## ali habeeb

قم إلى حوراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/66309175...ified=f54995c0
يا بقعة الدماء
http://www.4shared.com/file/66319625...ified=f54995c0
يا جنود الله
http://www.4shared.com/file/66318555...ified=f54995c0
ثقتي يا كربلاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/66320814...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أنصار الحسين

http://www.4shared.com/file/67255756.../__online.html

الصوت مني يتفجر

http://www.4shared.com/file/67255755...___online.html

----------


## ali habeeb

آنه بنتك فاطمة
http://www.4shared.com/file/67271156/80b09445/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=f54995c0

آنه زينب غريبة يالمصايب
http://www.4shared.com/file/67271153/f0da60ca/___.html?dirPwdVerified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أنا زينب يا شيعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/67257429...ified=f54995c0

آه على أم الحسن
http://www.4shared.com/file/67271149...ified=f54995c0

الجفن هالليلة 
http://www.4shared.com/file/67282031...ified=f54995c0

بالدماء الطاهرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/67257430...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

أنا زينب أنا زينب
http://www.4shared.com/file/67282034...ified=f54995c0
حوراء تشكو
http://www.4shared.com/file/67259995...ified=f54995c0
عباس
http://www.4shared.com/file/67289589...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

حسين كربلاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/67258168...ified=f54995c0
عذبتنا شجون
http://www.4shared.com/file/67258151...ified=f54995c0
غيبتك يابن الحسن
http://www.4shared.com/file/67289588...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

يا علقمي
http://www.4shared.com/file/67260270...ified=f54995c0
يا سقاي
http://www.4shared.com/file/67260267...ified=f54995c0
يا بو صالح
http://www.4shared.com/file/67260858...ified=f54995c0
يا أبا محمد
http://www.4shared.com/file/67260855...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

حبيبي حسين
http://www.4shared.com/file/67289587...ified=f54995c0
فناشدت للحرج
http://www.4shared.com/file/67282030...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نعاهد حسينًا على السير دومًا
http://www.4shared.com/file/68069276...ified=f54995c0


وين خليت الكفيل

http://www.4shared.com/file/68076101...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

مقطع من مشاركة الشيخ زكي البحراني في وفاة أمير المؤمنين (ع) // 1429هـ

http://www.mediafire.com/?igjzyyhwktb

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
صوتنا يا حسين
http://www.4shared.com/file/68069277...ified=f54995c0


قلبنا الدامي احتوى
http://www.4shared.com/file/68076102...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

يابني يالأكبر
http://www.4shared.com/file/68362653...ified=f54995c0
هل أتاك حديث كربلاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/68363645...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

ليلة سابع 1427هـ
http://www.4shared.com/file/68362183...ified=f54995c0

----------


## صقر1404

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شيعة الكرار
http://www.mediafire.com/?2ozjlmudnmi

أيا حبيب ربي
http://www.mediafire.com/?gyjnhmdzwzz

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 روحي فداء يا أبا الزهراء
http://www.mediafire.com/?ojmjwynqcig

بدم الثوار
http://www.mediafire.com/?gglkniimorz


خضب المنحر
http://www.mediafire.com/?twmodomlmzw

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط أم الحزن والآلام
يا أم الحسن خبرينا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
شلحصل - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يمه لاعنا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا علي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا بويه أذوني - الشيخ زكي البحراني
والله هضيمة يا علي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ولدي قاسم
http://www.mediafire.com/?zvznz5imowd

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
خيم يا حسين محروقه

http://www.4shared.com/file/69775602...ified=f54995c0

عباس يا كافلي
http://www.4shared.com/file/69771885...ified=f54995c0

قصتي
http://www.4shared.com/file/69882737...ified=f54995c0

كربلائيون
http://www.4shared.com/file/69978577...ified=f54995c0

يا إمام الثقلين
http://www.4shared.com/file/69983467...ified=f54995c0

يا سفير الرسالة الحسينية
http://www.4shared.com/file/69981214...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تحمي يتامى ونساء زينب
http://www.4shared.com/file/70915915...ified=f54995c0

سيدي العباد
http://www.4shared.com/file/70987816...ified=f54995c0

لحيدر الكرار
http://www.4shared.com/file/70988993...ified=f54995c0

من الطفوف راية خفاقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/70988236...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الشريط : يا راية الحق 
حسين غريب
http://www.4shared.com/file/72355454...ified=f54995c0

سنبقى ويبقى العزاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/73094636...3/_online.html


كلنا عزم
http://www.4shared.com/file/72355463...ified=f54995c0


تبعوا أثار النبي
http://www.4shared.com/file/72347084...ified=f54995c0

واقاسماه
http://www.4shared.com/file/72347088...ified=f54995c0


يا راية الحق
http://www.4shared.com/file/72347086...ified=f54995c0

يا عراق
http://www.4shared.com/file/72347085...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الشريط : يا شهيد كربلاء
يا حسين يا شهيد كربلاء
http://www.mediafire.com/?zl3zwycv3lj
مظلوم حسينًا
http://www.mediafire.com/?tm4dymkfnmv
روح الشريعة روح بلغ سلامي
http://www.mediafire.com/?nmnydmrdznn
على خط الرسالة
http://www.mediafire.com/?0otnnjn2zhq
في كربلاء حاجيني
http://www.mediafire.com/?c2zzzn112tw

----------


## ali habeeb

الشريط مصاب فاطمة الزهراء
ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين
http://www.4shared.com/file/73693547/5fe82d3f/____.html
الطهر
http://www.4shared.com/file/73694449...6/_online.html
بطل في الطفوف
http://www.4shared.com/file/73695167...___online.html
رايات الشيعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/73695615.../__online.html
زينب تنادي يا حسين
http://www.4shared.com/file/73695983/d8410092/___.html
قباب النور
http://www.4shared.com/file/73696145.../__online.html
مصاب فاطمة الزهراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/73698463...___online.html
من بين جراح
http://www.4shared.com/file/73698852...___online.html
من كربلاء
http://www.4shared.com/file/73699278...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

الشريط : مكتوبة بالدم الحمراء

حبي حيدر
http://www.4shared.com/file/73982934...ified=f54995c0

قم إلى الحوراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/66309175...ified=f54995c0

قم يا علي
http://www.4shared.com/file/73982938...ified=f54995c0

----------


## ali habeeb

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*قم يا علي*

*http://www.4shared.com/file/73982938...ified=f54995c0


محنة السجاد
http://www.4shared.com/file/73699963...ified=f54995c0

ياإمام


http://www.4shared.com/file/73982937...ified=f54995c0

حبي حيدر


http://www.4shared.com/file/73982934...ified=f54995c0


زين العباد


http://www.4shared.com/file/73702349...ified=f54995c0
*

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط :جسد شيعته الفلوات // محرم 1430هـ
جسد شيعته الفلوات - الشيخ زكي البحراني
لبيك يا حسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
هذا الوداع يا حسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا أبو فاضل - الشيخ زكي البحراني
حمل جوده - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط كربلائي حسيني
إنني أهوى الحسين 
جئت أزور سيدي ومولاي 
حزن يومك 
أنت القلم
أيها الثائر 
يا شمس الشموس 
يا كفن 
من كربلاء

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط ضامن الجنان
متى إلى ضريحك الوصول - الشيخ زكي البحراني
آنه زينب - الشيخ زكي البحراني
رسالتي أرسلتها - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يأتي النداء يوم القيامة - الشيخ زكي البحراني
أصبح الناعي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا ضياء الشمس غيبي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
الأمان الأمان يا ضامن الجنان - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط // بعد طول سبي 1412هـ

رأيت موج بحرنا يعلو - الشيخ زكي البحراني
مادامت الأيام - الشيخ زكي البحراني
آنه المجروحة - الشيخ زكي البحراني
بعد طول سبي وذلة وقهر - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا قبلة الحسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
هذه زينب - الشيخ زكي البحراني
أنت يا فجر - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

*شريط زينب في مآسيها* 

http://shiavoice.com/play-49322.html

http://shiavoice.com/play-49323.html

http://shiavoice.com/play-49324.html

http://shiavoice.com/play-49325.html

http://shiavoice.com/play-49326.html

----------


## ali habeeb

يا حسين يا شهيد كربلاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني
روح الشريعة بلغ سلامي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا كربلاء سمعي النداء - الشيخ زكي البحراني
واغريبا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
سلام حيدر - الشيخ زكي البحراني
من قديم - الشيخ زكي البحراني
ظعينة الرسالة - الشيخ زكي البحراني
حيدر علي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*

*تسلم خيي ع الطرح ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،،*

*وفي ميزآن حسنآتك يآرب ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط اصرخوا بالحزن
اصرخوا بالحزن والأنين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
بطلة كربلاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني
دم التضحيات - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط في ضفاف كربلاء
أبو الفضل - الشيخ زكي البحراني
العزاء سرمدي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
رحلت إمامي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
على ضفاف كربلاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني
مولاي حسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
نساني مالافاني - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا علقمي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
حزينة ظلت العقيلة - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

_اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد_

_ّ_

_بوركت أخي ع الطرح المميز في ميزآن اعمالك_

_ويسلم لنا الشيخ وبالتيسير له في خدمة الحسن( عليه السلام )_

_ّ_

_مشآعل لآتنطفئ_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يعطيك الف عافيه 

وفي ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ali habeeb

شكرًا لكم على الرد
وحفظكم الله تعالى
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## ali habeeb

يا أنيس النفوس - الشيخ زكي البحراني
ألف ويلاه - الشيخ زكي البحراني
لا تقصر نور عيني - الشيخ زكي البحراني

لبيك يا حسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني

هذا الوداع يا حسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط يا مظلوم يا مسموم
خبر - نعي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
أويلاه يا مظلوم - الشيخ زكي البحراني
سلاما - الشيخ زكي البحراني
شيعة الكرار - الشيخ زكي البحراني
عباس يا خويه - الشيخ زكي البحراني
نحن عشاق الحسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا حسين اشرب - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا مظلوم يا مسموم - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## حلاالكون

يسلموااااا يعطيك العافيه 
لاعدمنك<<<<<<<سلمت يمناااااااك

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط الوداع يا حسين

الوداع يا حسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني

دمعنا - الشيخ زكي البحراني

صرخ السبط - الشيخ زكي البحراني

في كل ضمير - الشيخ زكي البحراني


قاسم ابن الحسن - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط نوحي على الراحل
سيدي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
فاطم نوحي على الراحل - الشيخ زكي البحراني
فقد النبي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
قباب النور - الشيخ زكي البحراني
من أجلك - الشيخ زكي البحراني
مولانا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا إمام - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يوم الزيارة - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## عاشقةالعتره

يسلمو
يعطيك الف عافيه
في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد  يعطيك الف عافية على الاضافة الولائبة و النورانية والقيمة في ميزان الاعمال ان شاء الله تعالى تحياتي غرووووووووووبة

----------


## ali habeeb

أشكر الجميع على الرد
وجزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط ملحمة الخلود
http://shiavoice.com/play-52608.html

http://shiavoice.com/play-52609.html

http://shiavoice.com/play-52610.html

http://shiavoice.com/play-52611.html

http://shiavoice.com/play-52612.html

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط الدماء الطاهرة
http://shiavoice.com/play-53681.html
http://shiavoice.com/play-53682.html
http://shiavoice.com/play-53683.html
http://shiavoice.com/play-53684.html
http://shiavoice.com/play-53685.html

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط يا طيور السماء
أذن الأذان - الشيخ زكي البحراني
أسيرة زينب - الشيخ زكي البحراني
تفديك نفسى - الشيخ زكي البحراني
حسين غريب - الشيخ زكي البحراني
طيور السماء - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط قصد الفضل
دين السعادة - الشيخ زكي البحراني
راح ابو فاضل - الشيخ زكي البحراني

عزاؤنا محرابنا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
عهد عهد - الشيخ زكي البحراني
قصد الفضل - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط قائد الأحرار
شمس الهداية - الشيخ زكي البحراني
في الطفوف ألم - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا بن مظاهر - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا قائد الأحرار - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط سلامي يا شهيدة
عاصف - الشيخ زكي البحراني

سيدي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
وين أروح - الشيخ زكي البحراني
شكوانا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا بتول - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا رسول الله - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط لبيك يا حسين
سنرفع الأيادي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

مصاب المسموم - الشيخ زكي البحراني

حزينة - الشيخ زكي البحراني

هالله باليتامى - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يا بو سكنه - الشيخ زكي البحراني

هذا الوداع - الشيخ زكي البحراني

ولدي قاسم - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط كربلاء رسالة
كربلاء أم المصايب - الشيخ زكي البحراني
كربلاء رسالة - الشيخ زكي البحراني
لضمير البشر - الشيخ زكي البحراني
بصوت الحسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا بني - الشيخ زكي البحراني
شريط كبدي مقطعة
حرقوا خيمنا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
رمله - الشيخ زكي البحراني
لا تلومني - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا خويه - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا شيال العلم - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط كربلاء عبرة وعبرة

أيها الساكت - الشيخ زكي البحراني


سكنة - الشيخ زكي البحراني

طال الفراق - الشيخ زكي البحراني

لا ترى - الشيخ زكي البحراني

هل بكيتم - الشيخ زكي البحراني

وقف السبط - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط يا إمام المتقين

أرض كربلاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يا موالي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يا إمام المتقين - الشيخ زكي البحراني

وين اجفاني - الشيخ زكي البحراني


زيارة الرضا - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط أنت روحي

أنت روحي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

آل النبي - الشيخ زكي البحراني


أهدي صلاتي - الشيخ زكي البحراني


بصير - الشيخ زكي البحراني


بيت المصطفى - الشيخ زكي البحراني


مولد الزهراء - الشيخ زكي البحراني


نور مبعث - الشيخ زكي البحراني

ولايتي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

من فيض كربلاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني

حكم الدهر - الشيخ زكي البحراني

نكمل - الشيخ زكي البحراني


كربلاء أم المصايب - الشيخ زكي البحراني


جرحك - الشيخ زكي البحراني


جراح كربلاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني


للمدينة - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يوم السعد - الشيخ زكي البحراني

حيدر الوالي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط نهضة قدسية عارمة

أهل بيت - الشيخ زكي البحراني

الدم الذي كبر - الشيخ زكي البحراني


جراح كربلاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني


رسولي - الشيخ زكي البحراني


صرخة حمراء - الشيخ زكي البحراني

نهضة قدسية - الشيخ زكي البحراني

للمدينة - الشيخ زكي البحراني

قل للمغيب - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي النائب



----------


## علي منصور

شريط في دروب الله
محنة السجاد - الشيخ زكي البحراني

في دروب الله - الشيخ زكي البحراني

أنت شمس - الشيخ زكي البحراني
في كل أرض المسلمين - الشيخ زكي البحراني

كل شعوب - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط القبة النوراء


أشكي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

القبة النوراء - الشيخ زكي البحراني

عذبتنا الشجون - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يا بن الرسول - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يناديهم - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

شريط الصبر على الأشجان

الصبر على الأشجان - الشيخ زكي البحراني

بثار الغريب - الشيخ زكي البحراني

من فيض كربلاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يا زينب - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يوم السعد - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

لطميات متفرقة
آه يا طه - الشيخ زكي البحراني
باب سعادتي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
جيتك - الشيخ زكي البحراني
سلام حسيننا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
علي قيادتي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
غسل الوالي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا رسول الله - الشيخ زكي البحراني
اغثنا يا ثار الله - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا حيدر علي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
تجدد - الشيخ زكي البحراني
خضب المنحر - الشيخ زكي البحراني
الصبر على الأشجان - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط صوتنا يا حسين

في وجدان - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يا مولاي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

صوتنا - الشيخ زكي البحراني

أم المصايب - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط قبلة لحسين
أيها لايم - الشيخ زكي البحراني
عدنا بالأيتام - الشيخ زكي البحراني
ياثائرة يا زينب - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا قبلة الحسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

النحيب - الشيخ زكي البحراني

محرابه - الشيخ زكي البحراني

ألا تهوي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يا أبا الفضل - الشيخ زكي البحراني

سجدة - الشيخ زكي البحراني

صرختي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

مشاعر - الشيخ زكي البحراني

رحل العباس - الشيخ زكي البحراني

حسين مني - الشيخ زكي البحراني

بو فضل - الشيخ زكي البحراني

زينب تنادي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يا بن أبي تراب - الشيخ زكي البحراني

حمل جوده - الشيخ زكي البحراني

نساني - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يا خويه - الشيخ زكي البحراني

في كل البلاد - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

آني الوديعة - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا حسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني

لبيك يا حسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
الف ويلاه - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط وين قبرك
نزل جبريل - الشيخ زكي البحراني
سيدي ومولاي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
حرقوا خيمنا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
حسين مني - الشيخ زكي البحراني
رمله تصيح - الشيخ زكي البحراني
صوت القضية - الشيخ زكي البحراني
وين قبرك - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

يا مولانا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
راح ابو فاضل - الشيخ زكي البحراني
قصد الفضل - الشيخ زكي البحراني
صوتنا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
مولاي حسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
حيدر - الشيخ زكي البحراني
الفقد - الشيخ زكي البحراني
أختي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
وفاة أمير المؤمنين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا جروحي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط //  شيعوا نعش الولي
استشهاد أمير المؤمنين 1430هـ
يا حيدر علي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
صرخة - الشيخ زكي البحراني
في محرابه - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا بو حسنين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
ألف ويلاه لمصاب الكرار - الشيخ زكي البحراني
ليلة القدر - الشيخ زكي البحراني
سلام الله - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا شيعي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
إن الموت - نعي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

يابقعة الدماء - الشيخ زكي البحراني
المدامع - الشيخ زكي البحراني

صرخة ضد يزيد - الشيخ زكي البحراني
على القبر - الشيخ زكي البحراني
مشينا يا علي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
ولايتك يا علي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

عهدا يا نبينا يا محمد - الشيخ زكي البحراني
الكون يبكي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يا علي ماشينا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
جئنا بالأحزان - الشيخ زكي البحراني
وزينب حزينة - الشيخ زكي البحراني
لبيك لبيك - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا كربلاء وصلنا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا سواد الليل - الشيخ زكي البحراني
زينب يا زينب - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط // صيحات حسينية
جاء للوالد - الشيخ زكي البحراني

جاء للوالد - الشيخ زكي البحراني

حسين كربلاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني
صيحات حسينية - الشيخ زكي البحراني

هيهات منا الذلة - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يا حبيبي يا حسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني

أختي يا أختي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط نزف المحراب


متى إلى ضريحك - الشيخ زكي البحراني


نبكيك بالدموع - الشيخ زكي البحراني


نزف المحراب - الشيخ زكي البحراني


يا إمام - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط دمعتي وشجوني

يا حزينة - الشيخ زكي البحراني

والله يا ناس - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يصعب - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يا زهره - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط دموع الأربعين
بالميامين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
بدموع الأربعين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
ثائرة - الشيخ زكي البحراني
صبري - الشيخ زكي البحراني
صرخات اعتلت - الشيخ زكي البحراني
لبيك لبيك حسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا جداه - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط // منارة السلام  يا مهدي يا إمام

يا رجانا - الشيخ زكي البحراني

لواء ثورتي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

حبيبي حسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني

قصتي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

ثورة الطهر - الشيخ زكي البحراني

أبا الفضل - الشيخ زكي البحراني

أنا زينب - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

فجره الدامي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

الضربة - الشيخ زكي البحراني

وقع فوق الترب - الشيخ زكي البحراني

نمت الجراح - الشيخ زكي البحراني

فتح الليل - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط ياهادي لبيك

سلام من جوارحنا - الشيخ زكي البحراني

تبكي الزهره - الشيخ زكي البحراني

غدا راية - الشيخ زكي البحراني

نهج أحمد - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط ///  دموع الولاء

سأنصر الدين - الشيخ زكي البحراني

دموع الولاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني

جروح الشهيد - الشيخ زكي البحراني

الشمس قد غابت - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط ألم الفراق

والله فظيعه - الشيخ زكي البحراني


النور الإلهي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

مولانا - الشيخ زكي البحراني


نور كربلاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

شريط ذاب القلب
ألف ويلاه يا عزيز الزهره - الشيخ زكي البحراني
حسين واحسيناه - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا مهدي ادركنا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا ثائرة يا زينب - الشيخ زكي البحراني
قلبي تفطر - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## ali habeeb

شكرًا لك أخي العزيز
علي منصور 
على هذا الجهد الرائع
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## علي منصور

شريط // في سكون الليل
الحسين وطن يسكن في أحشاء قلبي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
عزاؤنا يطول - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا حسين جرحك فينا دفين - الشيخ زكي البحراني
ظلمة حلت علينا بعد حيدر - الشيخ زكي البحراني
حيدر حيدر - الشيخ زكي البحراني
بسكون الليل - الشيخ زكي البحراني
حرقوا خيمنا - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

الوديعة ما رعوها - الشيخ زكي البحراني


خضب المنحر - الشيخ زكي البحراني

رسولي - الشيخ زكي البحراني

صبت علي مصايب - الشيخ زكي البحراني

من بين جراح كربلاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني

نعلن الولاء - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يالثارات الحسين - الشيخ زكي البحراني

يادمعتي الحزينة - الشيخ زكي البحراني

نهضة قدسية - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

أفعالكم - الشيخ زكي البحراني
أني قلت فيك قولا - الشيخ زكي البحراني
أي معنى لحياتي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
أي معنى لحياتي - الشيخ زكي البحراني
الدمعة - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------


## علي منصور

ذبيح بجبه رضيعه - الشيخ زكي البحراني
ارجع إلى أوطانك - الشيخ زكي البحراني
على دروب الثورة نسير - الشيخ زكي البحراني
كلنا لك شيعة - الشيخ زكي البحراني
لا مذلات - الشيخ زكي البحراني
واقاسماه - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا جنود الله - الشيخ زكي البحراني
يا أبا الأحرار - الشيخ زكي البحراني

----------

